# How do you feel about man earring in the left ear?



## DannyDan (Aug 15, 2013)

How do you feel about man earring in the left ear?
Positive
Neutral
Negative


----------



## trolololololololo (Aug 12, 2013)

Neutral, but I wouldn't do it myself. I'd rather spend the money on something practical.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

You're being very specific. I've never noticed whether it was the guy's right or left ear. Right ear, left ear, both ears, whatever, it's fine by me.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I lobe it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awful - the last thing some people need is another hole in their head, period!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a tiny ocd part of me that would be bugged that it wasn't balanced in both ears (but only really if it was only one piercing and in the lobe, don't know why) but for the most part I wouldn't care. Left or right doesn't matter.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't really care, I'm not going to object or condone it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Not a problem to me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wouldn't put an earring in any ear, though I really don't care what other guys do.

I gather one ear is supposed to be the "gay" ear, presumably an old-fashioned way of signaling to fellow gays. I have no idea which ear is the "gay" one though, nor do I really care.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

No, just no. 

Unless you're Mr. Clean, you can never pull it off.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It's a slight turn off for me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me.

When my dad was in his 20s, he accidentally got the "gay ear" (right ear) pierced. This was in San Francisco in the 1980s, mind you. A lot of misconceptions were had. :b


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i have an earring in my left ear.... i dont see anything wrong with it.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't care. The beauty of "fashion and fashion statements" is that people can wear/do whatever they want.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Right ear or GTFO.

I just don't like them.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Ew


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't remember which one is considered to be the gay ear. But anyways, I don't get why men pierce their ears. It seems to be pointless to me. But I don't really care what they do with their own bodies.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Zeppelin said:


> *I can't remember which one is considered to be the gay ear.* But anyways, I don't get why men pierce their ears. It seems to be pointless to me. But I don't really care what they do with their own bodies.


Neither. Ears are not gay.

I've had my left ear pierced since 1980. Originally, I did it because I was in the Navy and didn't want to get a tattoo.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative. Jewelry on men usually just looks real douchey. Especially earrings. Men + Earrings =




























:afr+ uke


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Haha, I have an industrial piercing in my left ear.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

It's not something that impacts my life in any way.
All I will add though is this:









Is kind of creepy...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I can't remember which one is considered to be the gay ear. But anyways, I don't get why men pierce their ears. It seems to be pointless to me. But I don't really care what they do with their own bodies.


Wouldn't it seem pointless for both men and women and not just men?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like little studs on men. Preferably both ears.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Doesn't bother me either way. I used to notice them but I never seem to these days. 
I'm starting to get really bored of plugs and tunnels. So many guys over here seem to have them.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I use to wear a couple in my left and one in my right when I was 16-21 I haven't worn any in many years because I didn't care for how it looked as I aged and started wearing my hair shorter. I voted neutral I usually don't give it any thought.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I voted negative.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Earrings that look like studs are stupid on guys, but proper rings.. oh yes! :yes :yes :mushy


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

You used your first post to make a poll about male ear accessories?


----------

